# BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual addre

## nrosier

I've been having multiple hangs; most of the times nothing is logged but I've got 2 occasions where stuff was logged.  Any idea what might be causing these problems? Disk, CPU, memory... bug?

```
Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 74c010dd

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun printing eip:

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun c0164368

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun *pde = 00000000

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun PREEMPT

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Modules linked in: cpufreq_ondemand it87 hwmon_vid eeprom i2c_isa autofs4 tun ipv6 af_packet ipt_REJECT ipt_ULOG xt_tcpudp xt_state iptable_filter iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_layer7 nf_conntrack nfnetlink iptable_mangle iptable_raw ip_tables x_tables snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device jfs nls_base capability commoncap i2c_dev wm8775 cx25840 tuner ivtv firmware_class i2c_algo_bit cx2341x tveeprom ide_cd cdrom powernow_k8 thermal processor sata_nv joydev usbmouse lirc_imon lirc_dev pwc compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l2_common v4l1_compat usbhid sg sd_mod nvidia(P) snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc i2c_nforce2 i2c_core ohci1394 ieee1394 psmouse forcedeth sata_sil rtc ehci_hcd ohci_hcd unix

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun CPU:    0

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun EIP:    0060:[<c0164368>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun EFLAGS: 00010296   (2.6.22-gentoo #4)

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun EIP is at sys_select+0xa7/0x187

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun eax: 74c0103e   ebx: e5607f9c   ecx: 00000000   edx: e5607e5c

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun esi: 00000000   edi: 000003e8   ebp: bfb3cee0   esp: e5607f74

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0033  ss: 0068

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Process newhidups (pid: 23322, ti=e5606000 task=e770f0b0 task.ti=e5606000)

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Stack: 00000000 e5607f9c 00000000 e5607fa0 46a93d0a 0cf28b3d 00000000 e61d13c0

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun 00000000 000003e8 00000000 00000000 00000005 00000000 bfb3cee0 e5606000

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun c0103bf6 00000005 00000000 bfb3ce24 00000000 bfb3cee0 08063f00 0000008e

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Call Trace:

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun [<c0103bf6>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun =======================

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun Code: 89 4c 24 28 8b 54 24 48 8b 4c 24 4c 89 5c 24 2c 8d 5c 24 28 89 04 24 8b 44 24 44 89 5c 24 04 e8 7a f9 ff ff 89 c6 a1 00 e0 36 c0 <f6> 80 9f 00 00 00 04 74 2c e9 b0 00 00 00 8b 54 24 50 8d 44 24

Jul 27 02:32:10 bunbun EIP: [<c0164368>] sys_select+0xa7/0x187 SS:ESP 0068:e5607f74

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 6e7847f6

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun printing eip:

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun c0105382

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun *pde = 00000000

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Oops: 0002 [#2]

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun PREEMPT

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Modules linked in: cpufreq_ondemand it87 hwmon_vid eeprom i2c_isa autofs4 tun ipv6 af_packet ipt_REJECT ipt_ULOG xt_tcpudp xt_state iptable_filter iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_layer7 nf_conntrack nfnetlink iptable_mangle iptable_raw ip_tables x_tables snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device jfs nls_base capability commoncap i2c_dev wm8775 cx25840 tuner ivtv firmware_class i2c_algo_bit cx2341x tveeprom ide_cd cdrom powernow_k8 thermal processor sata_nv joydev usbmouse lirc_imon lirc_dev pwc compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l2_common v4l1_compat usbhid sg sd_mod nvidia(P) snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc i2c_nforce2 i2c_core ohci1394 ieee1394 psmouse forcedeth sata_sil rtc ehci_hcd ohci_hcd unix

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun CPU:    0

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun EIP:    0060:[<c0105382>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun EFLAGS: 00010282   (2.6.22-gentoo #4)

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun EIP is at do_invalid_op+0x29/0x8a

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun eax: b73c23fb   ebx: e5e2dfb8   ecx: e5e2dfb8   edx: 00000000

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun esi: 00000000   edi: c0105359   ebp: 081d2b90   esp: e5e2df20

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0033  ss: 0068

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Process mythtranscode (pid: 15899, ti=e5e2c000 task=e5b17530 task.ti=e5e2c000)

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Stack: c012ae97 e5e2df48 00502ab4 e5e2df48 00000004 00000000 00037402 00000000

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun ae515128 000030a1 a0b16c40 00000011 c03d0e80 0000000a 081d5894 c011ea43

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun 806e46f4 a0b16c40 00000263 c0125404 00000000 00000000 c03d0c28 0000000a

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Call Trace:

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c012ae97>] getnstimeofday+0x2b/0xac

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c011ea43>] run_timer_softirq+0x12/0x176

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c0125404>] __rcu_process_callbacks+0xe3/0x170

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c011bf15>] tasklet_action+0x32/0x52

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c011be7d>] __do_softirq+0x35/0x75

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c011c0a2>] irq_exit+0x25/0x30

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c0110047>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x65/0x6f

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun [<c02e397a>] error_code+0x6a/0x70

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun =======================

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun Code: 5e c3 56 89 d6 53 89 c3 89 d9 81 ec 90 00 00 00 c7 44 24 10 04 00 00 00 c7 44 24 14 00 00 00 00 c7 44 24 18 02 00 03 00 8b 40 2c <89> 14 24 ba 25 59 32 c0 c7 44 24 08 04 00 00 00 c7 44 24 04 06

Jul 27 02:55:32 bunbun EIP: [<c0105382>] do_invalid_op+0x29/0x8a SS:ESP 0068:e5e2df20

```

I did notice some corruption of my reiserfs root-fs which I fixed today with a rebuild-tree but I still got this error:

```
Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 0027054e

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun printing eip:

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun c01470b9

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun *pde = 00000000

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun PREEMPT

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Modules linked in: cpufreq_ondemand it87 hwmon_vid eeprom i2c_isa autofs4 tun ipv6 af_packet iptable_raw iptable_mangl

e iptable_nat nf_nat ipt_REJECT ipt_ULOG xt_layer7 xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state nf_conntrack nfnetlink iptable_filter ip_tables x_tab

les snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss jfs nls_base capability commoncap i2c_dev lirc_imon lirc_dev wm8775 cx25840 tuner ivtv firmware_class i2c_algo_

bit cx2341x tveeprom videodev v4l2_common v4l1_compat ide_cd cdrom powernow_k8 thermal processor sata_nv sg sd_mod nvidia(P) joydev sata_sil ohci1394 ieee1394 ehci_hcd snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc rtc forcedeth psmouse i2c_nforce2 i2c_core ohci_hcd unix

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun CPU:    0

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun EIP:    0060:[<c01470b9>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun EIP is at unmap_vmas+0x147/0x468

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun eax: 0027054e   ebx: c1a002a0   ecx: 0027054e   edx: f1ac4700

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun esi: 40000000   edi: e9399414   ebp: 4001a000   esp: e934de04

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Process cc1plus (pid: 32538, ti=e934c000 task=e97d0530 task.ti=e934c000)

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Stack: e934c000 40019fff 50015067 00000000 f1f2280c e934de6c 00000001 00002fed

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun 00000000 0027054e 0027054e f1ac4740 c03c81d8 fffffffb 00000000 4001a000

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun 00000000 e934de6c f1f22f44 f1ac4740 0000000b c0149dd1 ffffffff e934de68

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Call Trace:

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0149dd1>] exit_mmap+0x69/0xe8

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011618d>] mmput+0x1f/0x7c

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011a6b5>] do_exit+0x1c7/0x6fa

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011ac59>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0xd

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01214cd>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x330/0x356

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01033f6>] do_notify_resume+0x81/0x5ed

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c02e3f14>] iret_exc+0x139/0x8a0

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01136de>] do_page_fault+0x50d/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011f92b>] sys_rt_sigaction+0x66/0x7b

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0103d62>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun =======================

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Code: 24 01 c8 89 44 24 24 8d ae 00 00 40 00 81 e5 00 00 c0 ff 8d 45 ff 3b 44 24 04 8b 44 24 24 0f 43 6c 24 3c 89 44 24 28 8b 4c 24 28 <8b> 11 85 d2 74 17 89 d0 25 fb 0f 00 00 83 f8 63 0f 84 bb 02 00

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun EIP: [<c01470b9>] unmap_vmas+0x147/0x468 SS:ESP 0068:e934de04

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun BUG: scheduling while atomic: cc1plus/0x00000001/32538

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c02e1d35>] __sched_text_start+0x55/0x50d

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011bdbd>] tasklet_action+0x32/0x52

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011bd25>] __do_softirq+0x35/0x75

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011a5d2>] do_exit+0xe4/0x6fa

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0105049>] die+0x1c3/0x1cb

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0113613>] do_page_fault+0x442/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c02e215b>] __sched_text_start+0x47b/0x50d

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c02e392a>] error_code+0x6a/0x70

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01470b9>] unmap_vmas+0x147/0x468

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0149dd1>] exit_mmap+0x69/0xe8

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011618d>] mmput+0x1f/0x7c

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011a6b5>] do_exit+0x1c7/0x6fa

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011ac59>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0xd

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01214cd>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x330/0x356

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01033f6>] do_notify_resume+0x81/0x5ed

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c02e3f14>] iret_exc+0x139/0x8a0

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01136de>] do_page_fault+0x50d/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c011f92b>] sys_rt_sigaction+0x66/0x7b

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c01131d1>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x517

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun [<c0103d62>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

Jul 27 19:35:28 bunbun =======================

```

----------

## /carlito

Hm,

Looks awfully similar to  my problem  from last week. Maybe you should disable preempt when using reiserfs...

----------

## nrosier

Unfortunately not. Recompiled my kernel without pre-emption but no luck so far.

----------

## /carlito

What timer frequency are you using? I had to change mine to 250Hz. Also i've changed my Preemption Model to Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop).

----------

## tomatopi

I seem to be having similar issues on a server. I have the system set to No Preemption (Server). I just disabled the Preempt Big Kernel Lock so I can see what that does. Seems to have started near the time I upgraded to the 2.6.20 kernel and still present with the 2.6.21 series. I have a couple other servers I'm reluctant to use. I also use ReiserFS exclusively.

----------

## cheburashka

I have exactly the same error, but am not using reiserfs.  (I use ext3.)  I am, however, using gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r2...   Kernel reversion... hmmm....

Did any of you ever find a solution?

----------

## tomatopi

I never found a "real" solution. I had a cold-spare server identical to the one acting up so I swapped it out for now. The replacement seems to be working fine. I haven't had time to hammer away on the old one to see what could be wrong.

These servers are dual P3's based on ServerWorks chipsets (IBM x330's). The replacement server is a faster CPU speed so it may have a revised stepping, but otherwise it's identical. The kernel errors seem to show SMP.c and fs/buffers.c in the barf screen, but I really don' t know enough about debugging to figure any more out.

----------

